# What Mountain (Summit) in New England is visited the most?



## Joe (Aug 9, 2001)

Just a little quiz.  In New England we have some great hiking but one seems to be hiked alot more than any other. 

Look for some pics soon on Acadia.

Thanks for all the recomendations!!!


----------



## SherpaKroto (Aug 10, 2001)

Gotta be Monadnock. I don't know anyone who hikes in NE that has not climbed it. - SherpaKroto


----------



## RJ (Aug 10, 2001)

I second that, even though I haven't climbed it yet. I doing a Madison/Adams loop tomorrow. It should be an interesting day.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 10, 2001)

Monadnock, no doubt.  If you have any questions, climb one of the popular routes on a nice Saturday in Summer or during foliage season.

My recommendation though would be to believe it though & then hike it on a weekday (even in winter Saturdays are a mob scene on summit) either early in AM or late in the Day.  Once I get my act together, I'll be mailing Greg some pictures from a sunset hike on Monadnock this past 7/2.

It's the mountain I've climbed most (13)


----------



## hikergrrl (Aug 11, 2001)

In NY, it's gotta be Marcy (the highest).

I always wonder what this obsession with climbing the highest is about. The throngs of people you find there usually ruin the experience. And the trails are often eroded into a foot-deep, 5 foot-wide trench from the high traffic. UGH.

Marcy is OK, but the neighboring Algonquin, 2nd highest, is spectacular in comparison. Go figure.


----------



## Alpinista (Aug 13, 2001)

Ditto. Gotta be Monadnock, which is often cited as the most-climbed mountain in the world along with Mt. Fuji. And on a weekend day in the summer -- I sure can believe it! Still one of my favorite peaks though, a true, traditional New England-style mountain.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 13, 2001)

I would say Mt. Washington, NH, and second place might be Mt. Katahdin, ME.


----------



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 15, 2001)

Seeing as Washington and Monadnock are already listed here, I'll take a stab at Mt. Greylock in the Berkshires.  I went once and it was so crowded you had to literally walk around and step over all the people sunning themselves on the summit in order to reach the lodge.  It was like being on a beach.


----------



## Joe (Aug 27, 2001)

And the answer is....... 
Monadnock 


Here is a site with a good trail map
Monadnock


----------

